# War's Ultramarines



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey all i've been working on these for a while and have them spread over Heresy, but i wanted to give them their own home. And i also wanted a spot where i could take advice from the rest of you with out looking through lots of different threads. 

Full 10 man tactical squad









Forge world Dreadnaught, this was an ace model to paint and one i'd do again. This kinda set the theme for the army too, being chipped and worn.



















My favorite squad and the sergeant is my favorite model in the army so far, not sure what other peoples thought are when they put moedls together!?But for me with marines i think getting the position right and giving them life is half the battle to a great looking model. What do you think??









Telion is still very much a wip and there are alot of things i still have to finish and parts i really want to re-do, i hate the battle damage on him and have learnt a bit more about he effect since doing this so i will be changing him. 










Sorry to those that have seen these bits before but new shiney bits are on ther way :biggrin:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Amazing work sir, +rep. I havent seen Ultras look this good


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah these are good my man. Only think I don't like is the blue/grey masks on the faces. The gold is brilliant on the Dread.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They are all damn fine looking but the Dread really stands out to me. Would love to see more.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, they look awesome, glad to see someone picked something besides second company, the dread is the finest one of all of them, have some rep!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice and that means alot from a guy who usually dislikes the smurfs, but you really captured the essence of battle with them! I really like how you made the face mask grey around the vox emiter. I have never seen that before and now I think I may borrow it.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice man.+1 rep


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers for all the comments so far, some more wips..


And here is my devastator squad i'm working on, not the greatest pic this one but i'll post a clear one once they are finished. The guns are ready on be put on now and then i'll do the weathering, but also wanted to know peoples thoughts on weathering metal. I seen alot of people and GW's painters aswell adding a bit of oxidation to there metals and wanted to give it a try on these guys. My thoughts for the army is that they have been in the field for such a long time and with little respite to clean and repair their war gear its getting a bit beaten. I know this is against the fluff we hear about marines but if that guns being fired 24/7 then it aint getting cleaned! Has anyone tried this blue/turquoise effect?









My second Dreadnaught, started this and then got completely stuck as i suck at painting black :ireful2: and also the rules for a Chaplian Dread just annoy me with its crap bs and poor choice of weapon options. But it looks cool so i will still use it in my army. I think this one will be a wip for quite some time yet.











Cheers


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Some more bits for my Ultras that i have been working on over the last couple of months and as usual i'm painting super slow again. My local store (Manchester) are doing some kinda summer event where people have to make pledges and staff there forced me :ireful2: into making a pledge to have 1500pts finished by the end of August!!! But with me being almost half way there i should be able to get it done :shok: 

Hq 









The dev squad still needs to get the dirt and battle damage that is themed through out the rest of the army.




































I managed to paint this to this stage in a day, just wish i could do them all this fast.



















Also for the army i have these but for some reason have not included them in this thread, so for the sake of completion here they are.









C&C more than welcome


Cheers


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay more boys I always enjoy seeing your Ultras (not something I often say lol)

This new batch is looking very swish, especially the drop pod

Nice one :wink:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks awesome man very inspiring! just by looking at what you have done i can figure out how to do some of it for my marines!. +rep


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Bugger. Just when i thought i might be safe and get to do some marines that look nice, i go and see this post. I hate you and your over-pretty Ultras.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

awsome job +rep for sure


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

well smart. LOVE the weathering. Just quickly how do you do it?? i.e colours and do you just use a knife to "chip" their armour??

+ REP


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Still coming along really well Warpath. Can I just ask why the green on the Rhino? I see you've gone for 3rd Co for the rest (red).


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

the ultras are coming along nicely. nice to see another company besides the second from the ultra. the dread is well done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good as always man. Clean, effective, simple, sweet.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I think these are really good m8 very inspirational to see, I love the metals and weathering and the tactical sargeant is a brilliant model! +rep


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

timsmith said:


> well smart. LOVE the weathering. Just quickly how do you do it?? i.e colours and do you just use a knife to "chip" their armour??


Cheers for the rep, the weathering and dirt is painted using darkflesh and also a bit of orange mixed in to the dark flesh. The Chips are all painted so no knives used and no marines hurt :laugh:



Syph said:


> Still coming along really well Warpath. Can I just ask why the green on the Rhino? I see you've gone for 3rd Co for the rest (red).


Oh the green was done as the rhino was painted first or second! and it was the company i first intended to do, but i will be painting this blue in the future and maybe try work some red into it. Also the Dreadnaught has now had the face/helmet and feet painted red to bring the army together.



Cheers for all the comments and rep its very motivating :good:


----------

